# X Server Nouveau and Grub Resolution Problems

## Chiitoo

Be greeted.

Long story shorty, replaced all my hardware and had weird multi-tasking problems under xP, tried windoze $even and getting Bluescreens and freezes so I decided to pick up Gentoo again...

Following the Handbook as usual, up to the point of first boot what didn't go thru as neat as usual (solved by this post), moving on to installing X and nouveau drivers etc.  Of course I had forgotten to build several things into the kernel, was perhaps hoping "it might just work" so after going thru things over and over again, rebuilding stuff etc. for a day or so, I was at the point I thought X should work.

However, I would get rather weird errors (I could not find info about the Segmentation Fault anywhere even), the likes I never got before, when trying to fire it up AND/or when trying to run the auto-config.

Logs below.

As I was not getting anywhere with it, I decided to try the nvidia-drivers instead.

After some hours of work, trying to start X using nvidia-xconfig would do nothing much still, but it was more similar to my earlier experiences.  As in, the screen would go blank for a while, then throw some messages with errors on dri and dri2 modules not being found, and the default basic programs (xclock, xterm etc.) not found either.

This made me think it might be actually working, just not finding anything to do as I had learned before.

So I emerged that clock and terminal and Lo, X fired up!  And so, based on a previous experience I did:

```

su <user>

echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc

source /etc/profile

startx

```

And it worked!

And still works.

Then I noticed I forgot to include SB X-Fi into the Kernele, oopsies!

But I was going to tweak the Kernel later anyways since I used Genkernel (though I did actually just create the "starting" settings with it, already tweaked them a bit before the build).

Would still like to know what was/is wrong with the Nouveau settings.  Most likely something in the Kernel I guess.

The other problem, Grub and the resolution for the console.

Before I got X working, I was able to use a vga= setting to bring up the modes to choose from (1280x800 or so was the maximum even though my display is a 1920x1080 one, can't find the code for that anywhere >.< though I know there's a utility to find it out but I forgot what it was called and haven't found it again, yet), but after I did some changes to the Kernel and thus got the nvidia-drivers working (was getting some weird error messages, can't find a log with it but I still have more than one Kernel that produces it so can check at some point), the possible resolutions went back to what I had some time before, only 80x and so on.  It's rather annoying to me and I guess it has to do with the FrameBuffer settings but I think I had the exact same settings in the Kernel regarding them so is it possibly something else?

I also tried a video=uvesafb:1920x1080@60 but that had no effect, probably missing something anyways heh.

Thanks in advance!

Logs follow~

Module dri problems though they're not needed as far as I understand:

```

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Here's the log what happened with X -config:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux CommodoreL 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Sep 11 01:59:06 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8 vga=361

Build Date: 11 September 2010  05:20:08AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 11 05:47:26 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c15e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:05e6:1043:831f nVidia Corporation GT200b [GeForce GTX 275] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ef00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

List of video drivers:

   glint

   neomagic

   nv

   ati

   savage

   nouveau

   tdfx

   vmware

   vmwlegacy

   intel

   radeon

   sis

   r128

   mga

   trident

   mach64

   nvidia

   openchrome

   fbdev

   vesa

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/glint_drv.so

(II) Module glint: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "neomagic"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.so

(II) Module neomagic: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.1.17

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

(II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.0.16

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/tdfx_drv.so

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.4.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 11.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(--) vmware: X configured to use vmwgfx X driver assume who ever did that knows what they are doing

(--) vmware: Please ignore above "[drm] failed to load kernel  module "vmwgfx""

(II) vmware: Using vmwlegacy driver everything is fine.

Backtrace:

0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x459768]

1: X (0x400000+0x61529) [0x461529]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f9314afa000+0xf010) [0x7f9314b09010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so (0x7f93112e9000+0xac0) [0x7f93112e9ac0]

4: X (0x400000+0xfcb23) [0x4fcb23]

5: X (xf86LoadModules+0xb6) [0x467636]

6: X (DoConfigure+0x64) [0x46eda4]

7: X (InitOutput+0x197) [0x4691d7]

8: X (0x400000+0x2421f) [0x42421f]

9: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f93134f9bbd]

10: X (0x400000+0x23f49) [0x423f49]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Nouveau errors in dmesg:

```

cfbfillrect: exports duplicate symbol cfb_fillrect (owned by kernel)

cfbimgblt: exports duplicate symbol cfb_imageblit (owned by kernel)

cfbcopyarea: exports duplicate symbol cfb_copyarea (owned by kernel)

fb: exports duplicate symbol fb_get_options (owned by kernel)

drm_kms_helper: Unknown symbol drm_mode_vrefresh

drm_kms_helper: disagrees about version of symbol register_framebuffer

<several drm_ messages cut out to reduce space taken>

ttm: Unknown symbol drm_mm_get_block_range_generic

<several ttm messages cut out to reduce space taken>

nouveau: Unknown symbol ttm_bo_mmap

nouveau: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_framebuffer

<several nouveau messages cut out to reduce space taken>

```

Kernel settings:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

```

I'm not actually too sure if these are the same settings that I had with the Kernel that does not allow higher resolutions or not... Could have named my logs a tad better ha...

It sure is weird posting thru something other than Links now hrhr...

Edit:

As I built the Kernel again quickly to try and include support for my SB X-Fi, the resolution thingy got "solved" as well. ó.ò

I don't know how or why but it did.

It still does not list higher than 1280x~ but it sure is far better than 80x~! ^^

----------

